# HANGZHOU | Hangzhou New World Global Center | 250m x 2 | 57 fl x 2 | U/C‎



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

【杭】建设纪实——杭州新世界环球中心 | 249.9m+249.9m | 57F+57F | 核50F钢30F+25F - 杭州 - 高楼迷摩天族


【杭】建设纪实——杭州新世界环球中心 | 249.9m+249.9m | 57F+57F | 核50F钢30F+25F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

mini guangzhou ifc :lol:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

It is a old rendering. The second pic, drawing, showing better the shape of both twins.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by moyan808


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴
 *Angry catfish mouth*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴 * Angry catfish mouth*


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! This one's been around for more than 10 years, I can't believe it's finally coming!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴

*2017.12.24*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

hopefully the calm before the storm


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴


*2018/04/06*










by moyan808 

both twins at the back


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*5.11*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see more big skyscrapers coming to this area


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*06.14.2019*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*2019/07/01*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*7.14*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*2019/09/15*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by holy01

*2019.10.8*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
holy01

*2019.12.6*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 风吹鸡蛋壳

*2020/01/08*




























*from first page:
*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01



























*


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you so much for these pictures. They show the devolpment of the structure perfectly. I always thought about the consturction...


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01 2020/05/06














































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01

2020/06/08*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01*
*
2020/07/13












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 愤怒的鲶鱼嘴

2020/11/29














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by holy01*


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

render posted on gaoloumi by 鹿城 








progress from 22nd May 2021 posted on gaoloumi by 

wz20101951


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

The sons of Guangzhou IFC!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

they should be taller, so gorgeous shape


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by **风吹鸡蛋壳*

*2021/06/05














*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-12 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-05 by 风吹鸡蛋壳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-25 by aidenq


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I also like them, they are mini guangzhou ifc


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-21 by wz20101951


----------

